# 3rd Co. Dark Angels - genesis



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, since I couldn't get online to this site all night :roll: :lol: I've had to actually get down to doing my Dark Angels 3rd Company - The Armoured Angels. 1500pts so far and I'll start sticking some pics up on the new site when it's switch over time. I've got an Apocalypse game on thursday so got to get busy.

I've also written up a ravenwing army cos' i was bored last night - 3050pts using all the slots in the FO's. Sammiel and his bodyguard and venerable in a drop pod plus a crusader. Everything else is on wheels, speeders or jump-packs. The troop choices come to £400 :shock: so here's too my golden handshake when I qualify as a teacher next year :wink: 

Keep an eye out for the 3rd on the new site


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds great Slade, can't wait to to see pics of a full Dark Angels force. Especially since it will be the first DA force I'll see besides GW's stuff. Any chance of a sneakpeak at the grand list for the armoured angels :wink:

£400 for troops choices is indeed a hefty sum, but the DA sprues are indeed very nice! Just curious about the whole teacher situation, what kind of teacher are you becoming?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Start training as a Physics teacher next year.
Here's some of my Ravenwing that I went on a mad conversion episode on Sunday. They have been cleaned up since the photos were taken.



































I'll post some more pics of the rank and file models when I get some batteries for the camera (I used them up at a Damien Rice concert on Monday - very good by the way)


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's my angel list as it stands at the moment - minus the assault troops which I have omitted.

Unlimited Pts - Dark Angels Roster - 3rd Company "The Armoured Angels"

HQ: Company Master Malachi
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Plasma Pistol; Power Weapon; Combi-Meltagun
1 Iron Halo 
Command Squad 5 Veterans
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs (x1); Bolt Pistol (x5); Boltgun (x4); Plasmagun (x1)

Elite: Scout Squad Scout Squad 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x4); Boltgun (x3); Missile Launcher
1 Sergeant 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Bolt Pistol (x1); Chainsword

Troops: Tactical Squad 9 Tactical Squad 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x9); Boltgun (x7); Meltagun; Missile Launcher
1 Sergeant 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Plasma Pistol; Power Fist

Troops: Tactical Squad 9 Tactical Squad 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x9); Boltgun (x7); Flamer; Heavy Bolter
1 Rhino 
Storm Bolter; Extra Armor; Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter; Power of the Machine Spirit; Searchlight; Smoke Launchers
1 Sergeant 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Plasma Pistol; Chainsword

Heavy Support: Devastator Squad 9 Devastator Squad 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x9); Boltgun (x5); Heavy Bolter (x1); Lascannon (x2); Missile Launcher (x1)
1 Sergeant 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Plasma Pistol; Chainsword

Fast Attack: Ravenwing Attack Squadron 1 Ravenwing Attack Squadron 
Bike Squad; Attack Bike; Land Speeder
5 Bike Squad 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x2); Chainsword (x3); Twin Linked Bolters (x5); Flamer (x2); Teleport Homer
1 Sergeant
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Melta Bombs; Plasma Pistol; Power Weapon; Twin Linked Bolters (x1); Teleport Homer
1 Attack Bike 
Frag Grenades; Krak Grenades; Bolt Pistol (x1); Twin Linked Bolters (x1); Multi-Melta; Teleport Homer
Land Speeder 
Heavy Bolter; Assault Cannon

Total Roster Cost: 1600 ~ish

I'm going to fiddle with this over the next couple of months ~ upgrade the command squad with champ, standard, apothecary; another tactical and dev squads; another scout squad and assault squad; two vet squads and two deathwing squads plus a ravenwing support squadron and a land raider (maybe the new terminus)


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's what I have at the moment










































































































































Some of the ravenwing need the TL bolters to go on, my company master needs to go up but I've lost his head. The sarges repeat through two squads as 5-man fits better in the photos then a 10-man. Attack bike to come, plus some more detailed bits to put on (like seals, holsters, etc) i'll update as I go.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Man those ravenwing bikes are very cool, shame the iconography is so typically ravenwing. Would be nice to do something similiar for another chapter or even for chaos.

Great looking minis so far slade, love the guy jumping of his bike with the chainsword! Also a vert nice touch giving the scout HB to a space marine.

Haven't gotten the dark angels codex yet, so I might miss a few details about special rules. So I'm going on what I've heard and seen in games, I'd say the armylist looks pretty solid. Quite a lott of fast stuff, but still enough footsloggers to soak up incoming fire. And a bunch of heavy weapons nicely spread out amongst various units.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap, just moving along on the army aren't you? Look forward to seeing this project progress Slade.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn slade everything looks great so far, keep up the good work!


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

looking good you'll have to post more pics so we can see the progress.


----------

